# Das sind die Top-T-Shirts im PCGH-Shop [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. September 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Das sind die Top-T-Shirts im PCGH-Shop [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Das sind die Top-T-Shirts im PCGH-Shop [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

Ich schaffe mir vielleicht mal so ein PCGH-T-Shirt mit Nickname an. Falls ich dann mal eine Messe (CeBit, Gamescom o.ä.) besuche, erkennen mich dann vielleicht die anderen Community-Mitglieder


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

Mach dir doch auch eins mit Foto.


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mach dir doch auch eins mit Foto.



 Nee... Meine Hackfresse hab ich auch schon vor dem "Outing" bewahrt


----------

